# The Living Past New York City in 1900 - 1901



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 18, 2015)

Boy, people had such better fashion sense back then!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2015)

Blimey Ken...it said in that film an 'automobile' costs several thousand dollars in 1900 there must have been a lot of very rich people in NY in those days...


Here's a short 5 minute  film of London in colour in 1927 ...although you might want to turn off the irritating music.. 








...and a wonderful nostalgic 6 minute colour film of driving through London in the 1950's


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 18, 2015)

I heard a rumor a few years ago that London Bridge is falling down, falling down, falling down ...


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 18, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


>



VERY cool!  Enjoyed it.


----------

